# Dont Know whats going on



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

I know this is probably the wrong place to post but I am going nutty and need some advice please!

My period was due on monday and is now 5 days late. I have done 2 home tests and both have come back negative (one this morning) 
I know if I were pregnant it would show up, but I dont understand what is going on. I am never late like this, 1 or 2 days max, but I am now on day 32 of a 28 day cycle. 
I have posted on ask a midwife and the lady said to wait, but the waiting is driving me mad! We have 11 weeks until we can start ivf cos of the hiv tests, and this is making the days even longer!!!
The fertility issue we have is with my hubby, all my tests came back fine, so I have no idea what is happening. I def did ovulate this month so its not that.

Anyone help me please?


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya hun,

It's more than likely stress/anxiety related...I've been the same recently with my periods being a few days late when I'm always regular as clockwork (I have a 26 day cycle) with being anxious about my treatment and wondering what's happening.

Don't worry you'll find the   will appear in the next few days.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello

It drives u crazy wen af plays up our bodies are messed up to start with never mind getting thoughts put into oh heads like what if,
Easier said then done but try and relax hun the more u get stressed about it the more ur period will get delayed,goodluck and fingers crossed that af appears so u can get started,My recipiant`s af played up this cycle too thats how i got delayed she was on cd54 
love kelly


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Hun 
kate just Like Mrs R said sadly your AF can be effected by the way you are feeling, 
i know you don't want to hear this but my silly AF went to CD 50   when i was awaiting to start IVF in this time i changed my mind to do eggshare as i thought well i have waited long enough etc, 

Try not think about it too much ~ i know thats hard to do if you are clockwork, How lovely it would be to be pregnant before you start your IVF, ( it does happen ) 

thinking of you 
sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Still no AF, so am going to docs on monday (hopefully!) to see if she can offer any advice, if not then I guess I will just be sitting around and waiting!!!! Might pass the time quicker til October though!

Wish me luck. 
xxxx[br]: 5/08/06, 22:06Well its here. 

The old  arrived this morning and its def making up for the time its been away. Serious stomach cramps.

Oh well. I now give up naturally. IVF is going to be our only option. Should have realised sooner.

Thanks for your help girls. Sorry to have been a moaner.
xxx


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Kate, 

I'm pleased in one way for you that AF showed and not in another if that makes sense ... I think the delay must have been the emotions of thinking about IVF etc, 

Anyway Hope she isnt being too cruel i am dreading when i stop the pill as it will be two months worth but hoping it's the last for atleast 9 months    

Take it easy 
Sara xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I know what you mean Sara about the pill...I'm on it too and can't wait to get off it.

Vicki x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

WE HATE THE PILL WE HATE THE PILL !!!   

not sure if i hate it because of what it stands for or the fact i don't feel like me on it !! 

sara xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Certainly hate the pill, but would love to be on it right now!!! How confusing is that!


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

This whole fertility jouney is totally confusing don't worry about that ~ i know what you mean being on the pill is one step closer to your dreams...............  

We will get there  

Sara xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Spoke to Lister again today, and I have to call them the week before my october period is due, and then they can decide when they can put me on the pill. Does that sound about right? If I have worked it out right, allowing for my stupid cycles at the moment, that would be 25th september!! Thats MUCH better than the middle of october that we were told previously!!!!

xxx


----------

